# Out-come of my egg sharing opening evening



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
Me and Mark really enjoyed ourselfs at the opening evening,It was really interesting and we had all our questions answered and we are more aware of wot it consists of now
We are both still Very interested in taken up egg sharing for several reasons!
The staff are absultely exellent people cudnt wish for better people,everywhere i turned there was a member of staff there looking really happy and smiling which put the icing on the cake cos in them kinda clinics that wot u need nice friendly polite staff willing to be there offer u support and help!
we got an appointment for our first consultation already,We are back again for our consultation next thursday woohooo,I no its only early stages but i havent felt better in ages knowing that i have pushed myself and am starting to get sumwhere in life which makes a big difference!
So we have saved ourselfs £190 ,free inital consultation and free semen anylising! One thing i have to give them a call cos i dont understand the screening package for £630? do any of u girls no exactly wot this contains? Cos the nurse says that if my gp is good with me i cud maybe get bloods etc done from them which they are good with things like that so cud i be saving money from this package if i went to gp?
Oh well theres one thing down 1 to go thats getting aqccepted which they reckon that theres nothing stopping us we are within the critiea
I have my gynea appointment today aswell at 3:30 so hopefully its good news from them too i will update u all again this afternoon wen i se wots happening with gynea,thanks girls soo much for taking the time to read and ur replies gratually appreciated in advance!!!!!
kelly


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Well iam back!
Everything went well,i have been on waiting list for 1year and the waiting list is 2 years but they have fundings and they are bringing ivf forward he says they are trying there best to get me started a.s.a.p as the list is going well! There wasnt much else he cud tell me to wot i already know. I asked him about my tests that i need done for egg sharing and the only 2 he cud find that i have had where the chlamydia (Negitive) and High viginal swap also (Negitive) so thats a start of my tests iam phoning docs up in a sec to make appointment for my others and iam going to sexual health clinic for the rest so iam saving more £££ woohoo!He told me that by my infertility theres nothing at all stopping me from egg sharing! Wen i see mr Mamiso next week he says he is Quite welcome to speak to him reguarding egg sharing!
So thats another thing thats went well hopfully it all stays the way it is and nothing comes crashing down on me cos its all feels like its too good to be true well thanks once again for reading and wish me luck for next thursday!
love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kelly

Alls looking good sweetie

Wishing u lots of  for ur appt next thursday

Emilyxx


----------



## janeykins (Apr 17, 2006)

hey kelly, all sounds gr8 - yes i was quite surprised so far with the egg share options
i had to get my doctor to complete some forms to say was ok to donate, he would normally charge £90 to complete for both my husband and i but is dropping this to £45 - i have asked for further discount and waiting to hear
my husband got his hiv test free at the docs, the expensive tests i believe are hormone related
actually one point that is niggling me is the manager of my clinic was very knowledgeable and helpful but started off by saying you are unlikely to get pregnant now due to my history and i had to say that i prefer to be positive and hopeful - by the way have one more month to get lucky before seeing doctor and then will be asked to use protection in readiness.....thanks for listening ladies


----------

